
Google Reduces Hiring Department - Anon84
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/01/changes-to-recruiting.html
======
critic
I wonder if their firing department is expanding though. That's where I'd like
to work.

------
jimbokun
This comment was supposed to be to this article:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=434567>

------
vaksel
Looks like these folks will just go to a different department, so it doesn't
look like they'll be losing their jobs

------
kqr2
How large is their recruiting organization if they are laying off 100?

------
mdonahoe
Yes, but did it MapReduce the department?

